# Wacom Cintiq 12 et Yosemite



## alaingodefroid (22 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Comme un bon soldat Mac j'ai téléchargé Yosemite hier sur mon Mini Mac. Un peu long comme téléchargement mais tout est en ordre et ma Wacom s'est allumée! Miracle!
Avec un hic de taille cependant: mon stylet ne fonctionne plus!!!!
J'ai téléchargé le pilote sur Wacom.eu, j'ai éteint mon mac, l'ai rallumé, toujours pas de stylet!
Je suis allé voir dans mes préférences système pour cliquer sur l'icône Wacom et mon Mac me dit qu'il ne reconnait pas ma tablette!
Que faire???? Je suis graphiste et j'ai un boulot à terminer pour ce weekend!
Quelqu'un peu m'aider?
Merci d'avance,


----------



## Wilson76lh (23 Octobre 2014)

Salut, j'ai le meme genre de soucis que toi avec ma 13Hd, depuis l'instalation de yosemite elle fonctionne correctement seulement il y à un grosse latence entre ce que je fait et ce qui se passe a l'ecran sans compter que le mac est tres lent en général. Ce qui me fait rire ou ecoeuré d'apple car j'ai acheter le tout dernier modèle d'imac (27pouce avec une configuration au max). 
J'ai supprimer et remis a jours mes drivers mais rien a faire le probleme persiste. Je suis vraiment tres deçu d'apple sur ce coup. On voit que jobs n'est plus la pour les faire travailler normalement, on se retrouve avec des versions pas finis et trés mal travaillé. En tant que pro je ne peux pas travailler et je suis bloqué à attendre qu'un mec ce decide à bosser.


----------



## Fmparis (23 Octobre 2014)

Salut tous les deux,

peut-être une piste pour résoudre votre problème.

J'au eu des soucis avec bamboo touch que ne fonctionnait plus avec les doigts et la solution a été d'aller dans "Applications, Utilitaire Wacom" et lancer l'appli "Utilitaire Wacom". 

Une fois lancée j'ai coché Tous les Utilisateurs et cliqué sur "Retirer", et une fois la fenêtre des résultats est rempli des fichiers à supprimer j'ai cliqué sur le bouton respective "Retirer" et j'ai redémarré l'ordi et re-installé le nouveau le driver Wacom pour Yosemite et tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Apparemment le souci vient du fait que l'installateur Wacom installe le nouveau driver sans supprimer tous les anciens; D'où un "conflit d'intérêts"  !

Cette procédure a été donnée dans le forum Wacom.
Dans mon cas ça a fonctionné, peut-être cela fonctionnera aussi pour vous.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Wilson76lh (24 Octobre 2014)

Merci de ta réponse, j'ai déjà essayé de faire mais rien à faire la cintiq fonctionne mais la latence est bien la. Elle s'est allumé avec un ecran tout rose hier obliger de redemarrer et le mac reste lent. :/


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Octobre 2014)

Apparemment, si j'en crois le forum Wacom, le fournisseur semble avoir des problèmes avec ses drivers sur Yosemite.
Pour l'Intuos, il conseillent de revenir à un ancien driver pour remplacer la version 6,3,9.

Je ne comprend pas que l'on accuse Le fournisseur de système dans ce type de problème alors des versions beta ont été mises à disposition suffisamment à l'avance pour que les partenaires puissent tester et corriger leurs drivers et qu'il semble que le travail n'ait pas été fait correctement.
Il est trop fréquent que les corrections de drivers et d'applications arrivent après les mises à disposition officielles et parfois longtemps après.


----------



## alaingodefroid (27 Octobre 2014)

Merci à tous de m'avoir répondu. 
J'ai contacté vendredi passé Wacom.eu et ils m'ont donné la réponse suivante: 

Veuillez faire les pas suivant:

- Déconnectez votre tablette
- Allez dans Application > Tablette Wacom > Utilitaire tablette > Cliquez sous "Logiciel de la tablette": "Retirer"
- Allez sur www.wacom.eu/downloads, télechargez et installez le pilote 6.3.9
- Reconnectez votre tablette.

C'est ce que j'ai fait et mon Mac n'a pas retrouvé mon stylet. De plus, je me suis aperçu qu'il ne retrouvait plus mon scan!

Après avoir juré tous les dieux, j'ai tout déconnecté. Absolument tout! 
Et puis tout re-connecté... et -MIRACLE- mon Mac a retrouvé mon stylet et mon scan!
Ouf!
Merci encore à tous et belle journée!


----------



## jimboracourt (7 Janvier 2015)

je relance le sujet, j'ai le meme souci 
toujours un temps de latence ....
ce problème est résolu chez vous ?


----------

